# Instant Start up



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am FINALLY getting ready to set up my 1st SW tank (40 gal). I plan on just cycling it with some Live sand and LR. I did however see they have that instant start up that you can buy at petsmart and petco. What are peoples thoughts on this. I am 99% sure I will not use it but just as a possible option I would like to to hear from someone who used it or knows about it.

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Dont like anything you gotta guess if its going to work. If done correctly I've seen it work. But if you get Fully Cured Live Rock, your worries are over, your tank will cycle in 3 days.


----------



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great thanks and when I am cycling the tank do I need to have the protein skimmer on? I have heard conflicting sides for having it on and off during cycling


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Run it from day 1. no problem there.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ agreed


----------

